# I have a question about the "zoomies"



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

I was just wondering why dogs get the "zoomies" after a bath. My dog archie goes nuts after a bath. He is only 7 pounds and after a bath he thinks he is superman!! It takes about 30 minutes for the "zoomies" to wear off. I have asked some friends and they have no explanation. Just curious to see what you guys have to say thanks a bunch


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

DIRTY PAW said:


> I was just wondering why dogs get the "zoomies" after a bath. My dog archie goes nuts after a bath. He is only 7 pounds and after a bath he thinks he is superman!! It takes about 30 minutes for the "zoomies" to wear off. I have asked some friends and they have no explanation. Just curious to see what you guys have to say thanks a bunch


My dog swims in a pond and the same thing happens when he is done swimming. It is like his legs become pogo sticks and he is the happiest bouncing dog ever! It is so funny to watch. fortunately, baths don't do the same thing for him, it would be a little much to handle in the house


----------



## Eva (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep, my little guy Todd zooms around for 15-20 minutes after his bath and blow-dry..it's hilarious


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

Im very glad to hear that my dog isn't the only one that does that. It is hilarious to watch, the one theory i have heard was that the dogs try to get the dog smell back on them. Thanks for helping =)


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow my dog doesn't do this at all. As soon as he's done with a bath he crawls on my bed and goes to sleep, it could be because he's just a puppy, though.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Every dog I have ever had that I gave a bath to did the same thing (the current ones go to the groomer...I'm lazy). They just feel so fresh and clean is all...well, that's my take on it anyway.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Haha! It seems all dogs do this, for whatever reason, and it's funny to watch! I've trained mine to shake off, then use the HV to blow off most of the water while they're still in the tub. Then throw a towel over them and have them walk to the grooming table, so I can blow them completely dry. Otherwise they'd be doing the same thing, I'm sure!


----------



## VP Dogs (Sep 15, 2009)

haha this is so funny my pug does it too, he races around and around in circles like a crazy thing! i think they are just trying to get dry, and i feel like he is also rebelling after being held still in the bath! ps what breed is archie? he is super cute!


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Bailey is calm as can be while in the bath and then goes absolutely nuts afterwards. I think he's just trying to dry himself off.


----------



## smileypits (Dec 25, 2008)

If I had to be scientific about it, I'd say it's pent up anxiety at being in a uncomfortable situation and then released from it.

Hilarious though!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I LOVE after-bath zoomies!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That was cute! I loved the checking out the shampoo and the rearranging of the crate furnishings. How much longer did the zoomies last?

Max and Sassy wait until the coast is clear. I wash them outside, go in and wash up then take them for a dry off walk. They save the zooms, such as they are, for the walk. Guess they don't want to celebrate their survival until they know there isn't any more water headed their way.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Weird! Both of my pups are calm as can be after a bath. Odo gets a bath once a week, and we always follow with a blow-dry, some combing/brushing, and some ear plucking. After that he's ready for a snuggle. Kira is wash and run, so no blow drying or ear plucking for her, but no zoomies from her either.

Maybe it's because we always do baths in the evening about 1-2 hours before our bedtime?


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Hilarious--Bailey does pretty much the same thing as Corona, except with some barking thrown in. I'll have to take video after his next bathtime


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia gets the zoomies after a bath if she isn't dried completely(which is most of the time). I have to blow dry her for a very very long time if I want her completely dried. Most of the time she's a little damp so she runs around and rubs herself on our carpet. I think it helps them dry.


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Star also gets the zoomies after swimming or getting a bath. After swimming we always find ourselves saying "well sure am glad we got her exercised to wear her out for the night...." while she's racing a thousand miles an hour around the coffee table.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Bailey came home from daycare yesterday pretty dirty and went straight to the tub. He didn't put on quite as much of a zoomie show as usual (he was pooped from playing all day) but here he is


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

ha, glad to hear Maddie's not the only one who'll run like mad. She doesnt do the rubbing her shoulder on the ground thing, but still runs back and forth.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

Might be a little Off-topic, but it's not just dogs that do this. 

I had a horse that did this too. After she got a bath, if I turned her loose in the pasture, instead of putting her in a stall .. she'd roll on the ground, get up, shake off, and then take off running .. zigg zagging across the pasture for at least 10 minutes.

The other borders always got a kick out of it. lol


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I wouldn't give my GSD a bath in the house... It might be dangerous.. 

She gets zoomies bad, play crouching, rubbing her head, rubbing her shoulders, leaping in the air, running around full speed, rolling around on her back.

Either a bath or a dip in the pool does it for her. She seems to be really really happy.

Every now and then she'll do it in the house for no reason I can see, a 70lb dog zooming around and around the coffee table fast as she can about ten times.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine don't get zoomies after a bath, but Luna always gets them after taking a dump. Why is that?


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Adustgerm said:


> Mine don't get zoomies after a bath, but Luna always gets them after taking a dump. Why is that?


She feels lighter? I imagine St. Bernard poops are rather large, she probably feels like she lost a few pounds after going.

What do St. Bernard zoomies look like? I can't imagine it. And does it last long? The only St. I know is that laziest dog I ever met, I'm not sure she's ever gone faster than a slow walk. We take our standard poodle to "play" with her and he runs circles and plays bows all over the place while she lies there with a "You're boring me" look on her face.


----------

